

Ask YC: Anyone done any work with Processing? - matth

I'm about to jump in and do some experimenting. Anyone have anything to share?
======
showerst
There's a new Oreilly book out on it called 'visualizing data'.

I'm only a few chapters in, but it's quite good so far. Covers the basics, a
few good sized 'real' projects, and quite a bit on integrating it with java.

------
tait
I did a couple of things with it; it's fun, like turtle graphics for grownups.

Don't rush out and buy the book right away; the website has plenty of content
to get a feel for it: <http://processing.org/learning/basics/index.html>

------
codewhisperer
I've only poked at it, but some pals are knee deep into it. They produce truly
beautiful interactions with it.

Check out <http://www.processingblogs.org/>. It's a blogblender of active work
on processing.

------
josephs
I've had great experiences using processing. It's been sweet for prototyping
multimedia stuff - live video processing, physical computing, data
visualization, toys. The libraries make it quick and painless to get graphics
floating around.

------
superstable
I've been involved with the project off and on for a few years now. (I wrote
the Interfascia GUI library for Processing.) As an interface designer, I find
that it makes a great tool for rapid prototyping.

------
apgwoz
I don't have anything specific to share, but my past experiences were pretty
good. It's definitely great for doing toy types of things (I wrote a 3d clock,
for instance, that changed color based on where the hands were). There's also
great library support and a pretty big community. If I happen to dig up that
clock I'll post it.

~~~
apgwoz
Easier than I thought to find it:
<http://apgwoz.com/processing/ColorMixClock3D/applet/>

Source is
[http://apgwoz.com/processing/ColorMixClock3D/ColorMixClock3D...](http://apgwoz.com/processing/ColorMixClock3D/ColorMixClock3D.pde)

------
thomasswift
I have nothing to share, but check out this site it has a bunch of different
processing stuff, <http://createdigitalmotion.com/tag/processingorg/> the best
site is their site and the forums, just cruise them and you'll find all sorts
of good stuff

------
aristus
Great stuff. It's very easy to dive in. The editor is clunky, though.

I'm currently working on a series of programs that process webcam input and
render "magic mirrors" made out of words, wood, swimming fish, etc.

------
PStamatiou
I've messed around with it for some classes that had projects in it at GaTech,
but that's about it.

